# Kaido



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Kaido recently passed away. He was mommys little boy. He loved greeting me and interacting with me. I currently own 5 bettas and Kaido was the only one that would interact with me. I miss him so much. Many of my friends dont seem to understand how I could possibly feel so bad about losing a fish. But when fish are all that you can have and became a best friend you have a hard time not grieving when they pass. That is what Kaido was to me he wasnt just a betta he was a friend and my baby. He was there through every hard and good time he had no judjments just happy to see me. He didnt care if I was blonde or brunette. He loved me anyways. I will miss him forever. Rest In Peace My Little Boy.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Those are some very nice words. I completely understand; I recently lost my first boy and he was the world to me. It's incredible what great friends little fish can be. He will swim in peace. Thank you for giving him a loving home. <3


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

You're definitely NOT alone. I recently lost a goldfish that I had for almost 3 years. He was my little buddy, my baby. I loved him so much (and still do of course) I pretty much fell to pieces when he died. His name was Pizza. He's in my signature and his story's on the other fish thread. I Know how you feel. Pizza was very interactive too and whenever we cleaned his tank, he'd swim to the top as if he was trying to freak my mom out purposely (my mom always thinks the fish will flop out, lol) So sorry about your little buddy. He sounds like a very special little friend who was lucky to have someone who loves him so much.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

Your owner loved you very much, Kaido. Swim in peace our little friend, you will be missed. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank You all for your wonderful comments. Its nice knowing that there are other people out there that feel the same way.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Just lost my first betta today, and I feel exactly the same way.SIP royal


----------

